# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  إنتشار أون لاين التفوق والنجاح فرح  في كل المساحات

## مرهف

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله
اولاً الحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد
من نجاح إلي نجاح أون لاين
..
فبفضل جهود الجميع
اعضاء وإشراف وإداره ولجنه إعلاميه
اصبحت اون لاين نغمه يتغني بها جميع الصفوه
لحنُ يرتله الوسط الرياضي
علي امتداد المساحات الحمراء
..
ملتقي للمريخاب الاصلاء الذين لا يعرفون
شيئ سوي المريخ فقط
بعيداً عن المسميات والتجمعات
..
من حقنا ان نقول لكم جميعاً مبروك هذا الانتشار
والتفوق والنقل الحصري المباشر 
والتحليل المميز 
..
اون لاين منذ  بداياتها وحتي الان مازالت تواجه الكثير من انواع
الحقد والحسد كي لا تنطلق
ولكن عزائم الرجال حطمت المستحيل
..
مرت بكل مراحل الاستهداف وكانت دائماً تزداد قوه
وتركل الاستهداف بمؤخرة قدمها 
لم تأبه لكل العثرات التي وُضعت امامها 
..
حُوربت بأقسي انواع الاسلحه 
وهُمزت ولُمزت وأسيئ لها كثيراً في الظاهر والعلن
لكنها كانت مثل الصخر تتحطم عنده اسنة الرماح
..
لإنها تحمل هم أُمه ورسالة نبيله
لم تكترث لأولئك 
سارت قافلتها مجتازةً كل الصعاب
لم تنظر للخلف كان وجهها والسماء من نجاح الي نجاح
مرفوعة الرأس لم ولن تنكسه
..
مريخاب اون لاين فرضت نفسها 
علي الجميع بقوة طرحها ودفاعها عن سودان المريخ
والوقوف خلف هذا العشق بكل ما تملك
والعهد أن تكون كالسيف أكثر حدةً وصرامه
مسلطاً علي رقاب
كل أعداء سودان المريخ
..
الحمد لله أن بداخل هذا المنبر رجال تحتجب الشمس عند طلتهم 
ويُزمل القمر وجهه بثوب حبيبة قيس وجلاً عند رؤيتهم
..
نعم المريخاب هُم 
يخدمون مريخهم دون منٍ أو أذي ولا من اجل حب الظهور
والتبجح كما يفعل أخرين
..
جميعكم  من طينة هؤلاء الرجال الذين ينحني لهم الاخرين 
إجلالاً وتقديراً
..
كم انا فخور بالانتساب لهذا المنبر والتواجد بينكم
فهو الشرف الذي كنت أروم والفخر الذي به أُفاخر
..
الف مبروك لكم هذا النجاح والتفوق 
اتمني من الله ان يديمه 
وأن يكون منبر مريخاب اون لاين
هو لسان جميع الصفوه
..
دعوني ان أُهدي هذا النجاح نيابةً عنكم
إلي الأخوين العزيزين 
موسي القطاني وعلاء الدين أفريكانو
..
خالص حبي وتقديري
...

*

----------


## الصفوى

*الحمد لله أن بداخل هذا المنبر رجال تحتجب الشمس عند طلتهم 
ويُزمل القمر وجهه بثوب حبيبة قيس وجلاً عند رؤيتهم
..
جميعكم من طينة هؤلاء الرجال الذين ينحني لهم الاخرين 
إجلالاً وتقديراً
كم انا فخور بالانتساب لهذا المنبر والتواجد بينكم
فهو الشرف الذي كنت أروم والفخر الذي به أُفاخر
..................................................  .......

وانا اهدى اهدى اليك هذا النجاح اخى مرهف
فكلنا يعلم حجم الدور الذى تلعبونه
لتظل راية المبرخفاقه .
لك التحيه والتحيه لكل من ساهم فى
رفعة مريخاب اون لاين حتى ولو بكلمه.
*

----------


## Deimos

*أون لاين التميز والعطاء بلا حدود ...

هنيئاً لنا بأون لاين ... والشكر كل الشكر لكل من يبذل الغالي والنفيس في سبيل سودان المريخ وهذا المنبر العظيم ...

*

----------


## Gold star

*جزيت خيراً وبوركت حبيب الكل مرهف
وحقيقة ان اونلاين منتدي ما له مثيل
واعضاءه فعلاً هم صفوة بل هم خيرة الصفوة
وانا شخصياً لم اواجه من قبل اناس صفوة بالصفاء الموجود قدامي ده
ولم ار قط منتدي زي المنتدي ده
حقيقة الكلمات لا تعبر
اكتفي فقط بقول
دمتم ذخراً ادارة واشراف واعضاء
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*عندما تنتقل بين اقسام اون لاين وعندما تتغني باخبار المريخ حتي تصل الي حصريات افريكان
مرورا بفهامات مايقومابي وجواميس الابيض وكردفان الاخوين ونصر الدين
عندما تطالع توقيع نميري علي صفحة الغالي عمنا غندور 
عندما تتحسس روعة الصفوة في الزعيم عظمة عندما تتهادي امامك ابتسامات
الحلوين حسكو واواب وعزو وبحاري والبحر الذي يضمهم في حب المريخ الزعيم الملك  عندما تلاحظ مدي سعادتك وانت بين اعضاء هذا المنبرعندما 
تهب علي جبينك نسمة من هواء الصباح تاكد انك تنتمي لاجمل اسرة مريخية 
وهي اسرة اون لاين الذي اصبحنا لانستطيع ان نفارقها لحظة
ويشهد عندما تكتب شئ في اون لاين تفكر طول اليوم هل وفقت بحروفي الذي طبعها 
الكيبورت ماذا عقب فلان وماذا قال فلان علي تلك الحروف وتظل تفكر حتي يغلبك النوم احيانا
لشدة شوقك لما كتبة البقية وما خطة يراع المبدعين في اون لاين مزيدا من 
التقدم والازدهار لاون لاين المريخ ومادام في راس السفينة
رجالا مثلكم ستسير من نجاح الي نجاح وفقكم الله ووفقنا لكي نسمو باون لاين 
*

----------


## غندور

*يكفى اون لاين انه منبر بحجم وطن.
التحية لكل منسوبى اون لاين ودوام التقدم والرفعة والانتشار.
وهنيئآ لنا بالانتساب لهذا الجمع المتميز..
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ماذا اقول يا مرهف وقد تبعثرت مني جميع الحروف ......
ان ماسطرته اياديكم الطاهره يجعلنا خجلين عن التعقيب...
فوالله ماتركت لنا شيئا يقال...
ولم يترك لنا الاخوه من بعدك شيئا...
بالامس قمت انا بفتح بوست (ماذا قدمت لاون لين)..
استطلع فيه راي الاخوه جميعا بما فيهم انا....
وسرعان ما قمت انا بحذفه.....
لماذا يامرهف؟
لاني وجدت ان الاجابه صعبة علي في المقام الاول...
ماذا فعلت لاون لاين ياyassirali66 ...لم اجد الاجابه..
بل كنت خجلا....
كيف لا اكون خجلا والرجال قدموا ما قدموا...
بذلو الغالي والنفيس من اجل المضي قدما بالمنبر....
وذي ما بيقولو الرجال غابو وجابو....
يشهد الله احنا مقصرين في حق المنبر...
وليس في وسعنا سوي الاشاده والتصفيق من علي البعد  لكل الرجال الذين سهروا علي اون لاين وفي طليعتهم شخصك السامي...

ماهو اون لاين؟
***********

كلنا يدخل الي اون لاين باحثين عن مبتغانا.....
نضحك تاره ونتلقي اخبار مريخيه تاره ..وتاره قفشات و...
لم نسأل انفسنا من اين لنا بهذا؟
من الذي يقف علي هذا؟
هل السيرفر مجاني ام تمليك؟
من اين ندفع ايجاره؟
ام هي مساهماتنا التي بلغت 540؟
تحصين المنبر من اعداءه..
كثييير كثييير يااخواني ما يحاك لهذ المنبر ..
والرجاااااال يعملون ليل نهار ونحن لا نلقي لهم بالا...
افريكانو مثلا(ناخذ مثلا واحدا) تدخل بوستاته لتطالع مران المريخ اينما كان .....
نعلق علي الصور
ننتهي ثم نغلق الكمبيوتر وتصبحون علي خير..
هل تعلمون بان الرجل يدفع من حر ماله لينقل اليكم هذه الاخبار....
وعلي بقية الرجال قس....
لذا تجدني يامرهف خجلا واقسم بالله لقد عنيت كل ماكتبته دون تملق لانني وحتي الان...
















لم اسكب قطره من قطرات الرجال..
واصلو فقد حباكم الله حب المريخ....
ووفقكم لخدمته...
لكم مني خالص التحايا
*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*الشكر لله اولا ومن بعده الشكر لكل الذين ساهموا فى هذا العمل الكبير والمتواصل وهذا ان دل انما يدل على قدرهم وحبهم للمريخ الكيان وبدون شك هم ثروة مريخية ربنا يحفظهم لمستقبل المريخ
والله المستعان
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*من اين  جاءت هذة المشاعر الفياضة؟؟
من اين اتى هذا الحب الكبير
ما كل هذا التاخى والحب ؟؟
لا تكون هذة المشاعر الا من قلوب صادقة بيضاء نقية 
لا ريا فيها ولا حقد ولا حسد
رجال ونساء تجمعوا فى حب المريخ
لا يبحثون عن شهرة او مجد
لا يبحثون عن صيت او مكاسب دنيوية
هدفهم واحد وعشقهم واحد وقلبهم واحد وفكرهم واحد
واجسادهم عدة
لا يرون بعضهم الا بقلوبهم 
متفرقون فى بقاع الدنيا ومتجمعون فى حب الزعيم
منهم الشيخ الوقور ومنهم الشاب الغر ومنهم القوارير
منهم المهندس ومنهم المعلم ومنهم الموظف ومنهم المزارع ومنهم العامل
ولكن كلهم سواسية بمقياس حبهم للمريخ
لله دركم مريخاب اولاين
                        	*

----------


## abu khabbab

*فعلا اون لاين غير كل المنتديات 

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 

ربنا يحفظكم والى الامام
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*سلمت يداك الحبيب مرهف وكل عام واون لاين يزداد توهجا وإلفة .. وكل عام واون لاين بيتا ودارا لكل الصفوة .. وكل عام واون لاين أعلي وأرقي .. أنقي وأسمى .. كل عام واون لاين اسرة واحدة .. 

‏
‏
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*[quote=مرهف;211088]ماشاء الله تبارك الله


اولاً الحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد
من نجاح إلي نجاح أون لاين
..
فبفضل جهود الجميع
اعضاء وإشراف وإداره ولجنه إعلاميه
اصبحت اون لاين نغمه يتغني بها جميع الصفوه
لحنُ يرتله الوسط الرياضي
علي امتداد المساحات الحمراء
..
ملتقي للمريخاب الاصلاء الذين لا يعرفون
شيئ سوي المريخ فقط
بعيداً عن المسميات والتجمعات
..
من حقنا ان نقول لكم جميعاً مبروك هذا الانتشار
والتفوق والنقل الحصري المباشر 
والتحليل المميز 
..
اون لاين منذ بداياتها وحتي الان مازالت تواجه الكثير من انواع
الحقد والحسد كي لا تنطلق
ولكن عزائم الرجال حطمت المستحيل
..
مرت بكل مراحل الاستهداف وكانت دائماً تزداد قوه
وتركل الاستهداف بمؤخرة قدمها 
لم تأبه لكل العثرات التي وُضعت امامها 
..
حُوربت بأقسي انواع الاسلحه 
وهُمزت ولُمزت وأسيئ لها كثيراً في الظاهر والعلن
لكنها كانت مثل الصخر تتحطم عنده اسنة الرماح
..
لإنها تحمل هم أُمه ورسالة نبيله
لم تكترث لأولئك 
سارت قافلتها مجتازةً كل الصعاب
لم تنظر للخلف كان وجهها والسماء من نجاح الي نجاح
مرفوعة الرأس لم ولن تنكسه
..
مريخاب اون لاين فرضت نفسها 
علي الجميع بقوة طرحها ودفاعها عن سودان المريخ
والوقوف خلف هذا العشق بكل ما تملك
والعهد أن تكون كالسيف أكثر حدةً وصرامه
مسلطاً علي رقاب
كل أعداء سودان المريخ
..
الحمد لله أن بداخل هذا المنبر رجال تحتجب الشمس عند طلتهم 
ويُزمل القمر وجهه بثوب حبيبة قيس وجلاً عند رؤيتهم
..
نعم المريخاب هُم 
يخدمون مريخهم دون منٍ أو أذي ولا من اجل حب الظهور
والتبجح كما يفعل أخرين
..
جميعكم من طينة هؤلاء الرجال الذين ينحني لهم الاخرين 
إجلالاً وتقديراً
..
كم انا فخور بالانتساب لهذا المنبر والتواجد بينكم
فهو الشرف الذي كنت أروم والفخر الذي به أُفاخر
..
الف مبروك لكم هذا النجاح والتفوق 
اتمني من الله ان يديمه 
وأن يكون منبر مريخاب اون لاين
هو لسان جميع الصفوه
..
دعوني ان أُهدي هذا النجاح نيابةً عنكم
إلي الأخوين العزيزين 
موسي القطاني وعلاء الدين أفريكانو
..
خالص حبي وتقديري
...[/quot
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*لا ادرى من اين ابدا ولا كيف اكتب وانا فى محراب قواميس جمل ولا اجمل انها راوائع الكلامات لا استطيع ان اعبر فوق الذى كتب 
ولكن قدر لى ان احفظ الوفاء داخل سويداء فوادى 
اشكر كل الشكر اخى مرهف وايضا الرجل القامه موسى والاخ حصرى ساند القبائل افريكانو 
لكم من كل ايات الشكر على هذا المجهود
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*..اون لاين قوت حبنا للمريخ
..منه تعلمنا كيف يكون العشق
..به نحن فى المريخ اخوه
..احببنا بعضنا البعض دون حتى ان نلتقى الا فى الحب للزعيم
...اشهد ربى انكم اخوتى وانا احبكم .. ولا تستطيع احرفى وصف حبى لكم ولا وصف مشاعرى تجاهكم
...اون لاين ... اجمل محطات حياتى والتى تمد اوردتى بحب الغالى
والتحية لكل للغاليين 
*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

ماذا اقول يا مرهف وقد تبعثرت مني جميع الحروف ......
ان ماسطرته اياديكم الطاهره يجعلنا خجلين عن التعقيب...
فوالله ماتركت لنا شيئا يقال...
ولم يترك لنا الاخوه من بعدك شيئا...
بالامس قمت انا بفتح بوست (ماذا قدمت لاون لين)..
استطلع فيه راي الاخوه جميعا بما فيهم انا....
وسرعان ما قمت انا بحذفه.....
لماذا يامرهف؟
لاني وجدت ان الاجابه صعبة علي في المقام الاول...
ماذا فعلت لاون لاين ياyassirali66 ...لم اجد الاجابه..
بل كنت خجلا....
كيف لا اكون خجلا والرجال قدموا ما قدموا...
بذلو الغالي والنفيس من اجل المضي قدما بالمنبر....
وذي ما بيقولو الرجال غابو وجابو....
يشهد الله احنا مقصرين في حق المنبر...
وليس في وسعنا سوي الاشاده والتصفيق من علي البعد لكل الرجال الذين سهروا علي اون لاين وفي طليعتهم شخصك السامي...

ماهو اون لاين؟
***********

كلنا يدخل الي اون لاين باحثين عن مبتغانا.....
نضحك تاره ونتلقي اخبار مريخيه تاره ..وتاره قفشات و...
لم نسأل انفسنا من اين لنا بهذا؟
من الذي يقف علي هذا؟
هل السيرفر مجاني ام تمليك؟
من اين ندفع ايجاره؟
ام هي مساهماتنا التي بلغت 540؟
تحصين المنبر من اعداءه..
كثييير كثييير يااخواني ما يحاك لهذ المنبر ..
والرجاااااال يعملون ليل نهار ونحن لا نلقي لهم بالا...
افريكانو مثلا(ناخذ مثلا واحدا) تدخل بوستاته لتطالع مران المريخ اينما كان .....
نعلق علي الصور
ننتهي ثم نغلق الكمبيوتر وتصبحون علي خير..
هل تعلمون بان الرجل يدفع من حر ماله لينقل اليكم هذه الاخبار....
وعلي بقية الرجال قس....
لذا تجدني يامرهف خجلا واقسم بالله لقد عنيت كل ماكتبته دون تملق لانني وحتي الان...
















لم اسكب قطره من قطرات الرجال..
واصلو فقد حباكم الله حب المريخ....
ووفقكم لخدمته...
لكم مني خالص التحايا



:hghkl::hghkl::hghkl:
:emoticon-animal-016:emoticon-animal-016
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الحمد لله أن بداخل هذا المنبر رجال تحتجب الشمس عند طلتهم 
ويُزمل القمر وجهه بثوب حبيبة قيس وجلاً عند رؤيتهم
..
نعم المريخاب هُم 
يخدمون مريخهم دون منٍ أو أذي ولا من اجل حب الظهور
والتبجح كما يفعل أخرين
..
جميعكم من طينة هؤلاء الرجال الذين ينحني لهم الاخرين 
إجلالاً وتقديراً
..
كم انا فخور بالانتساب لهذا المنبر والتواجد بينكم
فهو الشرف الذي كنت أروم والفخر الذي به أُفاخر
..
الف مبروك لكم هذا النجاح والتفوق 
اتمني من الله ان يديمه 
وأن يكون منبر مريخاب اون لاين
هو لسان جميع الصفوه
********************************************
لما تعرف من هو الكاتب
تقسم أنك تنتمي الي منبر بحجم وطن 
وتتأكد أنهم من طينة الزعماء
يشاركون المجد ويبنونه ويهدونه للآخرون
رجال خصهم الله بقضاء حوائج الناس

الغالي مرهف لم أجد أصدق من اقتباس كلماتك لنهديك معانيها 
سلمت يمناك..
**************************************************  *****************************
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الذين يسهرون  ويحترقون ليضيئوا لنا 
لانملك سوي ان نقول لكم جوزيتم خيرا ودمتم 
لمريخاب اون لاين
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*الله أكبر.......
الله أكبر.........
الله أكبر..............

*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*اجمل العبارات فى اون لاين
بـكــل جــدارة واسـتـحـقــاق
تتغنى حروفنا طرباً وسعادة ..
حينما نجد التميز والإبداع..
حينما نجد الحضور والإطلالة الرائعة ..
نبقى دوماً نقدر الجهود المبذولة ..
نـقدرها ونقدم لها ما تستحق بالتأكــيد ..
كلمات كثيرة التي إمتلأت بالحُب وَالنَقَاء


*

----------


## مرهف

*أشكركم أحبتي 
دائماً كلماتكم مثل الرياحين عبق اصيل ومداد يتمدد كالأزهار
اشكر لكم مروركم الجميل الذي يجعلني اختال بين العالمين كالطاؤوس في خيلائه بهجةً ومسره وحبوراً
..
عن رجل من الأنصار من بني سلمة قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين رأى أبا دجانة يتبختر: (إنها لمشية يبغضها الله إلا في مثل هذا الموطن )
واني اليوم اتبختر بين الناس في مثل الموضع 
..
منبر يحوي داخله كل السودان لجدير بأن يكون حال لسان الصفوه
من كردفان الغره ام خيراً جوه وبره 
ومن شرقنا الحبيب
ومن الجزيره الخضراء
ومن الشماليه بمختلف مناطقها
ومن سنار والنيل الأزرق
ومن النيل الأبيض 
من الخرطوم وأم درمان حيث يتمدد الكيان الأحمر الشامخ
من دارفور ومناطقها
من جنوبنا الحبيب ومناطقه الساحره الأسره
تجمعوا كلهم افراداً ومجموعات 
ليذوبوا في عشق واحد هو سودان المريخ
مثل دراويش يهيمون في نوبة ذكر 
نعم المريخاب انتم
وانه لمن الفخر الانتساب لكم والتواجد بينكم 
حفظكم الله 
وادام الالفه بيننا والمحبه وعشق سودان المريخ
...

*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*(لو داير اخبار المريخ امشى سجل فى منبر اسمو مريخاب اون فى واحد اسمو افريكانو بجيبها طازجة).....لو كان بالمنبر افريكانو وحده لكفانا ...ناهيك عن رجال يسدون قرص الشمس يتسابقون فى حب المريخ حبا يصل درجة الوله....لله دركم اونلايناب ..نعم الرجال أنتم ..... ونعم النساء انت اخوات افريكانو
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*أون لاين





أون لاين







أون لاين







أون لاين







أون لاين







والله العظيــــــــــــم
مالقيت كلام أقولو
بعد
كـــــــــلام الرجالة السبقونى





ان كـــــــــان هنالك مـايقـــــــــال


أولاينابى أصبحت مدح للأشخـــــــاص







لله دركم
لله دركم
لله دركــــــــــــم


فأنتم لكم السبق
وأنا
لـــــــــى الندم
لأنى







عرفتكــــــــــم متـــــــــــــــأخرا
جدا
جدا
جدا
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*:





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					


ماهو اون لاين؟
***********

كلنا يدخل الي اون لاين باحثين عن مبتغانا.....
نضحك تاره ونتلقي اخبار مريخيه تاره ..وتاره قفشات و...
لم نسأل انفسنا من اين لنا بهذا؟
من الذي يقف علي هذا؟
هل السيرفر مجاني ام تمليك؟
من اين ندفع ايجاره؟
ام هي مساهماتنا التي بلغت 540؟
تحصين المنبر من اعداءه..
كثييير كثييير يااخواني ما يحاك لهذ المنبر ..
والرجاااااال يعملون ليل نهار ونحن لا نلقي لهم بالا...
افريكانو مثلا(ناخذ مثلا واحدا) تدخل بوستاته لتطالع مران المريخ اينما كان .....
نعلق علي الصور
ننتهي ثم نغلق الكمبيوتر وتصبحون علي خير..
هل تعلمون بان الرجل يدفع من حر ماله لينقل اليكم هذه الاخبار....
وعلي بقية الرجال قس....
لذا تجدني يامرهف خجلا واقسم بالله لقد عنيت كل ماكتبته دون تملق لانني وحتي الان...






لم اسكب قطره من قطرات الرجال..
واصلو فقد حباكم الله حب المريخ....
ووفقكم لخدمته...
لكم مني خالص التحايا




:a12:














أوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــــت
ومـــــــــا قصــــــــــــــــــرت
تـــــــــــــــــــــــــب

:a12:
                        	*

----------

